# Are chirping sounds normal?



## chronus377 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey, sorry to double post (I reported this in the general forum), but I wanted to get answers from here since it may be a health issue.

My rat is sometimes making a constant chirping sound. The first time it was for about thirty minutes then seemed to stopped. But last night I noticed it again but much quieter this time. He doesn't show any signs of discomfort and is acting normal. He's about 10 weeks old, and the sounds appear to emanate from the center of his body. I could feel him while making the sounds, and it was almost like a "hickup" body movement.

Should I be considered?



Thanks in advance.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Does it sound like strange breathing? It could be an upper respiratory infection. They are usually pretty quiet unless they are play fighting


----------



## chronus377 (Mar 26, 2008)

Breathing seems fine. He doesn't appear to be any different than usual, just makes these light chirping sounds. This is not a natural behavior right?


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Im not sure.
Mine don't chirp. I only ever heard Carrot make a noise when she was in pain, and Pea when Carrot is grooming her too hard. Or that time she got stepped on Ooops)

Lets see if someone with more experience has any ideas.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

sometimes Rats make a chirping sound when they have a respiratory problem, meaning you may need to take your baby to the vet


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, generally rats are noiseless animals, so if you're hearing any kind of abnormal sounds (which chirping definitely is), it's time for a trip to the vet. Chances are it's an URI, which anitibiotics should clear right up.


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

i wouldnt worry at all, it sounds like your rat just has the hiccups. Rat hiccup just like us (my rats do everytime they wake up) and sometimes they make little chirping sounds. 

When they hiccup they carry on thier daily lives, eating, drinking all that. 

If your rat makes chirping sounds when sniffing, then it may be a URI, or if the chirping is accompanied by sneezing and porphyrin (red mucus secreted through the nose or tear duct.


----------



## chronus377 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok, great advice so far. I'll be sure to keep a very close eye on his condition as I can't be sure if its hickups or something more serious. 

He doesn't have any other concerning symptoms such as sneezing and his chirping isn't related to sniffing. I have noticed some slight dried reddish tear duct stuff when I got him but it seems to be clearing up.

Any more advice or personal experience is more than welcome. Thanks so much.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Some rats hiccup, some rats don't, far as I can tell.

Obviously if other signs are present to the vet, but otherwise... it probably won't happen often.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

All of my boys hiccup but they don't chirp when the do it.


----------



## chronus377 (Mar 26, 2008)

I found that after work today, he is still having odd sounds. Under closer inspection I believe it is related to his breathing, like he's congested so perhaps it's a URI.

I think the vet is a good idea, unfourtantly they are closed already. I'll take a look at him in the morning and if there still seems to be an issue I'll get him checked out. Man, I hope he's fine though. 

Anything I can do tonight to help him out? I cleaned out his cage good recently so there's no risk of ammonia build up. I'll make sure he gets a really good healthy meal tonight (he does every night really) and ensure he's not stressed by anything. Perhaps a humidifier will help?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

A humidifier can help (a lot of people bring their rats into the bathroom and run a hot shower when the rat is ill.)


----------



## k9luver (Dec 19, 2007)

A hot shower worked well for my rats that were congested. 

My rat, Chong, makes chirping noises while he's asleep or seems to be asleep. Sometimes I think he's dreaming, other times I have no clue what he's doing, but I've never heard him do it while he's awake. He is has some residual red discharge from having a URI as a baby, but it never bothers him much unless he's stressed. He's been on medicine to clear up the URI but he still chirps.

Sorry if this wasn't much help, that's the extent of my chirping rat knowledge other than if it's because they're having problems breathing due to congestion. Watch too for head lunging. Although that's usually most common in advanced URI's, it's also a sign that your rattie is having problems breathing.

Oh, and if he seems congested but no red discharge or coughing, I've noticed that with the pollen levels and such my ratties have been having some allergies. I put them on childrens liquid benadryl just once a day, and between that and a hot shower the chirping cleared up.


----------



## chronus377 (Mar 26, 2008)

I wanted to update so this thread can be more complete. I went to the vet today, since its been a week and there's still occasional odd breathing sounds. The vet couldn't hear anything unusual (of course, he only makes sounds sometimes). But she prescribed me some antibiotic to give them for the next 10 days as a precaution. 

She was nice, and the vet was for "exotics" but I was a little alarmed that she didn't recommend aspen shavings for bedding. Everything I've read said they are fine though, and she didn't seem to be sure about it. Makes me doubt how knowledgeable she is about rats :-|. 

Overall he's seems to be getting better on his own, so with combination with the antibiotics he'll be fully healed.


----------



## gooseyp (May 29, 2014)

*Nothings wrong*

Your rat is brauxing, much like a purr. Your rat is simply happy and is letting you know!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Please keep an eye on the dates when replying to a thread and avoid posting in ones more than a few weeks old.


----------

